# Step by step METHOD, tips at the airport... (and it is dirty)



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

This is a step by step method on how to receive fat tips at the airport.

I will say about 1 out of 3 will tip, some quite heavily. please pay attention. Regardless of how it comes off it is very effective.

NOW FOR THE Spoonfeed METHOD.
Follow my advice, and don't be nice about it, be serious. You DO NOT ASK them people, you TELL THEM this. This works best at the airport, after someone is tired from flying and they just want to go home or get to where they are going. (they are worn down already)
1. Go to pick up your pax, help them get their bags or whatever and get ready to start the trip as casual usual. Wait until you are both in yourseats and ready to drive.
(BUT DO NOT START TRIP YET)
2. Look the pax in the eye and say this, word for word. (with a serious look on your face) "Listen, I run this like a small business... I use your tips for my gas and oil changes. Now, you don't have to tip BUT that is how I operate MY business. ok?"
3. EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM WILL SAY "OK."
4. After that point, say "alright" and start the trip. Do not start the trip until they have said, "ok!"
5. Have your normal casual ride that you do. Talk or don't. Be normal, smile, whatever.
6. Guess what, people will now consider what you have said to them on this trip, and think that they MAY have just agreed to tip you already, and that you did not start the trip until they "agreed with the way you operate YOUR Business".
7. If they question it, tell them this " I told you, you do not have to tip me, that is just how i operate my business. DON'T PUSH IT ANY FARTHER. if they question it, they may not go for it just tell them "no, you do not have to tip me."
8. When they get out, help them with their bags or whatever as casual. You will receive many tips from people this way. You will see and it will work for you absolutely within the first few rides. ESPECIALLY AT THE AIRPORT.
6. Never do this to college kids they are broke, you be the judge of where to apply this. I do this to everyone at the airport and usually no where else unless I feel that they may go for it. But i pretty much only uber at the airport because it works so good. Word for word people, attitude -> stern brow, confident, but NOT aggressive. Thats the best to describe this to you. My rating is a 4.82.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

yes i know i am a total jerk, i agree 100%, but you know what. i average OVER 50 dollars in tips alone most days i do this. Average is 10 per person. Also i keep a LOT of money in my tip stand, like 60+.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

You won't last long. And yes, you're an asshole.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

JMW said:


> You won't last long. And yes, you're an asshole.


 ive been doing this method at airport since the beginning of summer. i also retain a 4.82 average. what makes you think i wont last?


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

If they find out what you're doing, they will deactivate you.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

JMW said:


> If they find out what you're doing, they will deactivate you.


what am i doing that will get me fired? "i am my own boss" dont be scared to do this, it works very well. get out there and make yourself some tips.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

They don't like people soliciting for tips


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

So what happens when they try to get out without tipping?


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> So what happens when they try to get out without tipping?


nothing, they do that all the time, but a lot of people tip when you do this. maybe that sign will help...


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

when i do this about half of them tip, some days they all tip, average is about 1 for 3 will give you a good tip.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Have you tried just beating them with a bat?


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

I tip regularly anyways so I wouldn't feel bad about your little gimmick. 

It really depends on your tone and friendliness to me. 

I would guess that as long as you come across as friendly and then seriously do a good job, good ride, clean car then best of luck to you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JMW said:


> If they find out what you're doing, they will deactivate you.





JMW said:


> They don't like people soliciting for tips


Catch up with the time my friend...


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

well, yeah, he can. but it still doesn't look good


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JMW said:


> well, yeah, he can. but it still doesn't look good


Lol who cares about how it looks. We are trying to make money here. Style points are as worthless as badges


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JMW said:


> well, yeah, he can. but it still doesn't look good


Doesn't look good? Well, his method is a little bit more... direct... then what I would do, but if it works for him that's his business. Your reply wasn't that it doesn't look good, you said he would get deactivated. I wonder how many times you've said "No" to a tip scared that you'd get deactivated. Lol.



Shangsta said:


> Lol who cares about how it looks. We are trying to make money here. Style points are as worthless as badges


The badges ARE style points and I'm collecting them all!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Listen, i had 3 airport trips last night, 25 dollars in tips. thats a lot. And that is why i suggested to everyone at this forum to try this method out. I will not get deactivated, that guy up there is a troll. It is effective and a great suggestion. Be serious when you say this to people, this is how you want to run your business. Most people say they can respect that. And also most tip.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> So what happens when they try to get out without tipping?


Put the lotion in the "damn" basket !!!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Have you tried just beating them with a bat?


Shaking them by their ankles until their money falls out of their pockets


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I love you for this. Might just convince me to load bags again.


----------



## BKK_SFO_Driver (Dec 27, 2016)

I worked in hospitality before driving, Tipping is uniquely American culture but just like the hospitality industry many customers don't understand the concept of gratuity these days, and why it's important, and much more Uber does not educate them about the costs of running this business. I wouldn't mind doing away with tipping but what customers don't realize is that it will hit them in the pocket one way or the other.
It's your business, so it's your responsibility to advocate for and solicit tips if you want them. It isn't ingrained in the culture yet like tipping a server, or stylist etc.

I have a simple tip jar, first day up I got $37 in cash from Uber Pax, and $16 through Lyft in app. It may look bad in the short run, but what looks worse is getting a poor attitude and driving like shit, I'm guilty of it myself after dealing with crappy pax all day, but I was much happier when I did something about it by putting up a tip jar. I think this is another very good suggestion, and actually my rating has improved. I'm much more willing to get into a discussion about the problems with UBERs model as it affects drivers with pax if they ask though.


----------

